# hott enuff for ya?



## xxplod (Jun 26, 2010)

well of coarse it is --wheww it got 96 here.


----------



## St Allie (Jun 26, 2010)

not here.. we had a frost yesterday..

currently got the fire going , plenty of firewood left.


----------



## xxplod (Jun 26, 2010)

ill trade ya.


----------



## St Allie (Jun 26, 2010)

go for a swim?.. 

anyone got a pool to share with xxplod?


----------



## Wade E (Jun 26, 2010)

Yep, plenty hot here, abaout the same as xx and I had tpo work again today. I havent worked OT in 3 1/2 years and the 3 hottest week ends in a row of coarse is when we finally get some. Its a very hot shop so sweating like crazy and cutting wood blows, Does tarred and feathered ring a bell. The only good part was working with my boss and him trying to keep up with me both yesterday and today. Im betting he wont be in on Monday! He's always saying how slow we do things and blah, blah, blah. He was dying bith yesterday and today but tried not to show it yesterday, it was pretty evident this morning and when I left at 3:45 he was hiding in the corner.


----------



## jeepingchick (Jun 26, 2010)

yup yup its hellafied hot out there......but i luv it!!! been nice, so much better tahn this past winter


----------



## mxsteve625 (Jun 26, 2010)

It's been in the upper 90's here with high humity. Need to put the water cooler with Skeeter next to the pool!!!


----------



## Racer (Jun 26, 2010)

It's good to hear that work is picking up for some one at least Wade. Sorry you've had to work in such harsh conditions though. I'm thinking after the bosses workout with you, you probably wont hear from him for a little bit.

Hot and humid then flooding thunderstorms is getting old really really fast around here. We're supposed to see a break in that pattern for about 4 days starting tomorrow here I think.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 26, 2010)

This weather brought on a Tornado that missed us at work the other day by about 4 1/2 miles but we did get a microburst that slammed right in through the garage door and cleaned up our shop and sent all that dust all the way down to the other end which is about 175' away. they were in a big cloud of dust and out floor was spotless!


----------



## xxplod (Jun 26, 2010)

get that OT while ur able wade.. there come a time when its not there or ya cant do it no mo. me i just stay held up in my house till it cools dwn well i cant get out anyways my powerchair is broke dwn they say it will be tues b 4 they can come out and fix. grrrrr its only a tr old to.


----------



## Tom (Jun 26, 2010)

Hell just start peeling your clothes off.. Now that may be a GREAT site or not..


----------



## xanxer82 (Jun 26, 2010)

Been humid and upper 90s all week here today it's a bit cooler. Haven't had a decent rain in a while. The grass is all turning brown.


----------



## rodo (Jun 26, 2010)

Hey Wade' tell the boss about how production and quality will improve if he would AC that shop.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 26, 2010)

We had ac at the last stair co. that I worked in and it sure is true, production never slowed down but when he's on the floor production doesnt slow down either!


----------



## rodo (Jun 26, 2010)

Get him out there working with you a few more days in the oppresive heat, that will convince him.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 26, 2010)

That SOB will never give up or give in, he's like the Terminator!


----------



## myakkagldwngr (Jun 27, 2010)

It's really getting enjoyable down here in Florida now!
95 plus 75% humidity. Our rainy season is getting in full swing.
Really makes the yard grow quick.


----------



## xxplod (Jun 27, 2010)

you enjoy 95? i guess some ppl do lol not me! i like n


----------



## jeepingchick (Jun 27, 2010)

we really need some rain...we havnt mowed in about 2 weeks and its not even ragedy looking yet!! its all brown and crispy when u step on it tho! you MUST wear shoes or that blade of grass may slice ur foot LOL! ok maybe not slice but i sure thought it was poking through my foot yesterday when i tried to walk barefoot!


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jun 27, 2010)

It was 98 here yesterday - last week the coolest day was 97!! It hit 100 one day.


----------



## ffemt128 (Jun 27, 2010)

I personally don't like hot and himid weather, I prefer mid to upper 70's. I promised myself I would would not complain about the heat while my son is in Afghanistan. He told me average temp during the day has been 130-140 and it's not the hot part of the year over there yet. Still working up to that he said.


----------



## myakkagldwngr (Jun 27, 2010)

Of course I like 95,,, it could be 100 with a feel like temp of 115!
We only have two seasons around here, summer and it sure does feel like summer.


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Jun 27, 2010)

100 degrees at 3:45 in the afternoon. That's temp not heat index.


----------



## xxplod (Jun 27, 2010)

myakkagldwngr said:


> Of course I like 95,,, it could be 100 with a feel like temp of 115!
> We only have two seasons around here, summer and it sure does feel like summer.



i used to live in sunny Fla frt myers in fact and yep its ether hot or fixen to be hot or maybe rain i used to help build golf coarses and would prey for overcast/rainy days i mean when you go outside at 4;30 am and its already 84 ya know its gonna be hott. 

ohg and i fell for the ones thats in afganistain i dont see how they handle it.


----------



## grapeman (Jun 27, 2010)

78 and partially sunny here today- about 80 yesterday but rained half the day and cooled down to about 65 by evening. I wish it would quit raining for a spell here- almost 4 inches of rain this month. We could use more sun so I can catch up!


----------



## Wade E (Jun 27, 2010)

87 here and the humidity makes it feel much much worse. Just step outside and start sweating!


----------



## Tom (Jun 27, 2010)

97 and super Humid Heat index over 100+


----------



## myakkagldwngr (Jun 28, 2010)

Yesterday just when I started cooking dinner for Nancy and I, a toad strangler blew thru with lightning and flooding rains.
Luckily, I put my small grill on the back porch and was able to finish.
After that it was in the 80's with100% humidity.
I too feel bad complaining about how miserable I have it here when we have young men and women who have much more to worry about than it just being hot.
God bless all of them and the families they left back here.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jun 28, 2010)

Getting a break from the heat wave!! This week the high is around 8o 

Going to take the kids to six flags!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 28, 2010)

myakkagldwngr said:


> Yesterday just when I started cooking dinner for Nancy and I, a toad strangler blew thru with lightning and flooding rains.
> Luckily, I put my small grill on the back porch and was able to finish.
> After that it was in the 80's with100% humidity.
> I too feel bad complaining about how miserable I have it here when we have young men and women who have much more to worry about than it just being hot.
> God bless all of them and the families they left back here.



I also had the same think happen last nite as I was cooking out steaks for friends. I got done just before the big came in. We had about 5 funnel clouds reported but thankfully nothing touched down.


----------



## mxsteve625 (Jun 28, 2010)

98 today with a heat index of 110. it is to hot for man nor beast.


----------



## xxplod (Jul 7, 2010)

when its as hot as your body temp its too hott!!


----------



## mxsteve625 (Jul 7, 2010)

You are abosolutly right. And today we hit 104. Thank God the humidy waS DOWN OR IT WOULD HAVE BEEN HELL.


----------



## Larryh86GT (Jul 7, 2010)

It hit 99 here for the 2nd day in a row. I love it. Uh, I like my central air too.


----------



## Tom (Jul 7, 2010)

*Last 3 days here in NJ have been OVER 100*.. Forget the heat index!*


----------



## whine4wine (Jul 8, 2010)

Last 5 days in Michigan have been in mid 90's.
I have been staying at the cabin this week and driving back and forth to work.

The temp of the lake is 88 degrees, cant even cool off swimming.

OH Yea, I work in a foundry......temps have been right near 100...and that is where the ventilation is blowing on you. Near the equipment its well over 100.
I work as a Millwright repairing all the machinery....can you say HOT. By the end of the day even my boots are wet.

Way too hot.


----------

